# Traction control and Stabilitrak not turning off



## Sekshun8 (May 9, 2015)

Can I bump this? Still having problems turning off Stabilitrak


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow in months no one has replied to you. I think its supposed to stay on?


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Only get one light on that dash that indicates the system has been turned off. They will still function in "extreme conditions". They're never fully turned off.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The owner's manual doesn't give a time frame. It says to hold it until both lights are on. 

I'll have to try it the next time I think about it in the car.


----------

